# Coir/Coconut fiber for substrate additive?



## Adam (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.petfish.net/coco.htm

I found some info about it, and was wondering if anyone has used it instead of peat moss since it doesnt alter pH.

Just trying to get some ideas, so any pluses minuses, comments whatever would be appreciated. I am still a substrate newbie, trying to get a better grasp on the issues


----------

